# The BMW E60 M5...Indianapolis Red...



## David A (Dec 16, 2005)

Not much of an "artsy" set...I just thought that these were 3 worth posting...


----------



## black_z (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice pics!  I love that car!!


----------



## David A (Dec 16, 2005)

black_z said:
			
		

> Nice pics!  I love that car!!



It's even better to drive.


----------



## black_z (Dec 17, 2005)

I bet!  Isn't that the 500 hp V-10??!!


----------



## David A (Feb 26, 2006)

black_z said:
			
		

> I bet!  Isn't that the 500 hp V-10??!!



507...but who's counting. 

(Sorry for the massive thread revival...figured I'd go through my old/unanswer threads) :mrgreen:


----------



## darin3200 (Feb 26, 2006)

Yummy. I hope you didn't go over the speed limit 
Haven't seen you around in a while


----------

